# Lemon Cream Sauce, a Tangy Citrus Cream Sauce for Anything You Like



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2020)

*Lemon Cream Sauce, with or without Capers*
2c heavy cream
6T lemon juice
4t lemon zest
(As given the sauce is fairly bold on the lemon, for a milder lemon tang use a third less juice/zest and/or add another cup of cream.)
1T lightly crushed *Capers (optional)
(lightly crush capers with the back of a spoon)
1c Parmesan cheese, grated (optional)
1T olive oil
2T finely minced onion
1t finely minced garlic
Salt and white pepper to taste
Preferred thickener (optional)

In a small sauce pan add a tablespoon of olive oil and sweat the onion.
When the onion is almost done add the garlic and capers, and finish the onions.
Deglaze the pan with the lemon juice and zest, and reduce till almost dry.

Add the heavy cream slowly while whisking and bring to a slow boil
Reduce to desired consistency while whisking frequently.
(In lieu of reduction, you may opt to use a thickening agent.)

Add salt and white pepper to taste, add 1/8t at a time till the flavors "POP!"
I'm usually good with 1/2t salt and 1/8t white pepper.

Hold on low heat, stirring occasionally, serve hot and fresh.
Makes about six 1/3c servings.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 24, 2020)

Anything lemon I am in!


----------



## disco (Oct 24, 2020)

Sounds delicious, Chile. Big like.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2020)

Have you gotten a chance to try the above method, vs the way you used to make the Lemon Sauce?...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> Have you gotten a chance to try the above method, vs the way you used to make the Lemon Sauce?...JJ


Not yet, but soon.


----------



## ofelles (Oct 24, 2020)

I have some plate frozen gulf shrimp that are just begging for this.  Thanks!  
*I'm making some Louisiana Shrimp Creole tommorow.  This is next.*


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 24, 2020)

Looks and sounds fantastic. Ever use it along with capers ?


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, chile! Bookmarked and will definitely try it.... Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Oct 24, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Looks and sounds fantastic. Ever use it along with capers ?


Nope, used for the first time with the chicken/shrimp pasta.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm saving this to try. Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 22, 2022)

I'm making this again tomorrow, I came in here to double check my memory of the recipe.

And I find myself fondly remembering 

 chef jimmyj

He helped me expand my knowledge of cooking basics and more, rather than my winging it on instinct and limited knowledge.
He was so helpful with optimizing some of  my cooking and recipes, this was one of them in particular.

You're missed JJ!


----------



## tbern (Jul 22, 2022)

Chilerelleno, your sauce sounds delicious!! ,have bookmarked it for trying later. thanks for sharing it!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 22, 2022)

Chile, 
Thanks for sharing again!  Missed it the first time around.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 23, 2022)

I missed this one too.


 chilerelleno
,  something tells me your lemon sauce would be absolutely killer on salmon filets.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I missed this one too.
> 
> 
> chilerelleno
> ,  something tells me your lemon sauce would be absolutely killer on salmon filets.


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 23, 2022)

millerbuilds said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!



Oh yeah!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> I missed this one too.
> 
> 
> chilerelleno
> ,  something tells me your lemon sauce would be absolutely killer on salmon filets.


Yes'sir, it sure does.
I've put it on salmon, do add some Dill and Capers for the salmon.
I didn't care for it on catfish, but it is great on pompano and sheepshead.

Maybe it doesn't agree with freshwater fish? But salmon spends so much time in salt?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 23, 2022)

chilerelleno said:


> Yes'sir, it sure does.
> I've put it on salmon, do add some Dill and Capers for the salmon.
> I didn't care for it on catfish, but it is great on pompano and sheepshead.
> 
> Maybe it doesn't agree with freshwater fish? But salmon spends so much time in salt?



I wondered about the dill.  Thanks for clarifying.

It could be a freshwater fish thing.  Then again, to me, the only thing that goes on catfish is freshly squeezed lemon.


----------

